# عاوز معلومات عن ماكينة لحام الارجون ضرورى



## ابوعويس (5 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
ارجو من الاخوة المهتمين مساعدتى فأنا اريد كل المعلومات عن ماكينة لحام الارجون الليلة ان شاء الله
فى انتظار ردودكم


----------



## عماداسماعيل (6 مارس 2010)

حبيبي ليس للارجون ماكينه خاصه ولاكن تختلف طريقه اللحام 1- ماكينا لحام كهرباء عاديه 2- بدل بنسه اللحام طرش الارجون وهو كبنسه اللحام ولاكن به فتحه من الامام لوضع سلك تنجستين به3-يتم تطبيب الماسوره المراد لحامها وحقنها بغاز الارجون --------ملاحظه مهمه جدا 1-المواسير قليله السمك تلحم بالارجون كامله اما المواسير ذات السمك الكبير فتلحم بالارجون الباص الاول فقط ويسمي الفرست2- يلحم الارجون بالطرش عن طريق ملامسه سلك التنجستين للمعدنين المراد لحامهما وذالك علي شكل هلالات مع تغذيه الفارق بين المعدنين بسلكه اخري تمسك باليد الاخري وتغذي كما يتم في لحام الاكسوجين وغالبا ما تكون هذه السلكه من اللاستلستيل--------اخوك فني عماد اسماعيل


----------



## فراس خليفة (7 مارس 2010)

*الى الأخ عويس بخصوص لحام الأرجون*

أقدم لك أخي العزيز نشرة عن عمليات اللحام بماكينة TIG التي يستخدم فيها الأرجون بشكل أساسي.

http://hotfile.com/dl/31569643/29570b0/tigwelding.pdf.html

أرجو الإستفادة 



م . فراس خليفة


----------



## mahmoudsaadeldeen (29 أبريل 2011)

بسم اللة الرحمن الرحيم/اعمل فى مجال اصلاح ماكينات لحام الارجون وتصادف امامى ماكينة لها محول خارجى يولد شرارة بجهد 3000فولت بين عود التنجستن والشغلة ارجو امدادى بالمعلومة عن كيفية عملة وطريقة توصيلة وتكوينة وشكرا


----------



## mahmoudsaadeldeen (29 أبريل 2011)

كما افادتى عن اماكن بيع تلك المحةلات واسعارها او عناوين مراكز بيعها وشكر ا جزيلا


----------



## عمر حداد (30 أبريل 2011)

ماكنة لحام الاركون نوعين mig و tig تختلفكل نوع عن الاخرى في لحام المعادن فالtig يستخدم في لحام المعادن ذات السمك القليل و ويشبه اللحام الغازي (الاوكسي استلين) والmig يستخدم في لحام كافة انواع المعادن وكلا النوعين يستخدم الغاز الخامل مثل الاركون والco2


----------



## ماهر عفيفى على (21 مارس 2013)

عاوز معلومات عن بدلة لحام الارجوان


----------

